# навести́ть/посети́ть



## lucylinguist

Hello,

In the following two sentences, I thought that _both_ of these verbs ("to visit") were possible, but my teacher has marked *посети́ть* as wrong. She says that *посети́ть* is used only for visiting PLACES, not people.

Я хочу́ *навести́ть/**посети́ть* своего́ отца́ в Уфе́. = I want to visit my father in Oufa.
Михаи́л *навеща́ет/**посеща́ет* мо́ю ба́бушку три ра́за в неде́лю. = Makhail visits my grandmother three times a week.

BUT : look at this example sentence in my Larousse dictionary! (Russian-French).
*посети́ть* больно́го = to visit an ill person [that's my translation from French - "rendre visite à un malade"]
We are definitely talking about a person here too.

Could somebody please confirm that it is correct here but wrong in the first two sentences... and explain WHY ?!

Thank you!


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Посетить больного _- не очень удачное словосочетание. Правильнее _навестить больного._
С другой стороны: _Я принесу больному фруктов при следующем посещении._ Также: _Когда ты нас наконец посетишь?_
То есть _посещать_ можно не только места. Однако, когда речь о нуждающихся в нашем внимании больше, чем мы являемся нуждающимися в их внимании (а это, безусловно, так для приведённых вами примеров), мы употребляем именно глагол _навестить._



lucylinguist said:


> Oufa


Хм. А почему не _Ufa?_


----------



## lucylinguist

Wow - so *посети́ть* can be used when the need of the person to be visited, is greater than the need felt by the visitor to go to see them? How interesting! I would never have guessed.
(Now I'm trying to imagine a situation in which the doctor is very worried about his patient and also really needs the financial income which this visit represents... while the patient doesn't actually want the doctor to come and would rather be left in peace! Then it would _definitely_ be *навестить больного*, which you say sounds more natural anyway (my teacher, too, found the dictionary example strange).

As for* в Уфе́*, to me it seems normal that the prepositional case is used here. We are saying that he is in Ufa (no movement), not directly stating that we are going _to_ Ufa (accusative).
Edit: And actually, I suppose that the accusative would be *Уфу́* !


----------



## GCRaistlin

С доктором сложнее. С одной стороны, в описываемой вами ситуации должно быть как раз _посетить, _а не _навестить _(ведь пациенту не хочется внимания доктора, а бабушке-то внимания внука - хочется!). Но на самом деле доктор всегда _посещает_ больного, независимо от желания или нежелания последнего, так как это его профессиональная обязанность; _навестить_ можно употребить здесь только в случае, если он просто зашёл узнать, как у больного дела, не с целью лечения (т. е. если он не выступает фактически в качестве собственно врача), - и это может быть только после того, как он уже его _посещал._

Насчёт Уфы: мне показалась странной такая транскрипция, никогда такой не видел.

Иными словами, нельзя _навестить_ "в первый раз" - _навестить_ имеет оттенок повтора некоего действия, совершённого в прошлом. Бабушку, старого отца, больного друга мы уже, конечно, видели в прошлом, поэтому мы можем их _навестить._

Замечу, что бо́льшая нужда _навещаемого_ во внимании _навещающего_ по сравнению с "обратной" нуждой может быть не реальной, а вытекающей из ролей того и другого. Может, бабушке вовсе и не хочется видеть внука - но это не мешает маме просить сына _навестить_ бабушку.


----------



## lucylinguist

So just to make sure I've understood:
*навестить *would be if it's a friendly visit or a general follow-up - the doctor is dropping by to see a patient he knows already, to check how he is doing, but not specifically in order to give treatment.
*посетить *is necessary for a  very first visit, taking place because the patient_ needs_ to see a doctor; and/or when the patient _needs_ some kind of treatment which the doctor is specifically coming to administer.
(And in other examples, the greater/lesser "need" reflects the speaker's perception of the situation, not necessarily the reality.)

Thank you very much indeed, GCRaistlin, for your help!
(My Russian is far from fluent, so I used Babelfish for help in understanding your answers.  )


----------



## GCRaistlin

lucylinguist said:


> *навестить *would be if it's a friendly visit


Не совсем. Я выше привёл пример: _Когда ты нас наконец посетишь?_ Так друг может сказать другу (под _нас_ имея в виду свой дом, свою семью). При этом _посетишь_ здесь имеет несколько шутливый оттенок, т. к. вообще-то _посетить_ - довольно сухое слово, не подходящее к описанию прихода друга к другу (_посещают_ заведение или клиента - тут ваш преподаватель в некотором смысле прав).
Если же он говорит: _Когда ты нас наконец навестишь?_ - тут чувствуется неравноправие отношений: говорящий показывает, что заинтересован в визите больше, чем тот, к кому он обращается, поэтому тут даже чувствуется некий упрёк.


----------



## lucylinguist

Ah yes, I forgot your earlier example!
Когда ты нас наконец* посетишь *? = When are you coming to visit us at long last?
(Here, "we" are impatient for the friend to come, and are admonishing him/her in a humorous way, by showing that our need for them to visit appears to be greater than their desire to come to see us.)

So the verb* посетить* has a something of a curt feel to it - it implies a lack of consideration for the person being visited - which is why it is *not normally appropriate for visiting a PERSON*, even if it_ is _a client or patient who really needs the service!
And this explains why the dictionary example sounds strange and would not normally be used.

That seems very clear - thanks again!


----------



## GCRaistlin

lucylinguist said:


> "we" are ... admonishing him/her in a humorous way, by showing that our need for them to visit appears to be greater than their desire to come to see us.


Нет-нет, вы перепутали: _посетить _не демонстрирует никакой "разницы в нуждах". Юмор там в том, что друзья вообще-то не _посещают друг друга,_ а _ходят друг к другу в гости_. Посещает же доктор - больного, адвокат - клиента и т. д.
Никакой проблемы в том, чтобы употреблять глагол _посетить_ по отношению к человеку, нет.


----------



## Maroseika

Посетить знакомого, друга, больного is quite normal, but sounds more formal than навестить.

Ushakov's dictionary: навестить - посетить кого-нибудь, зайти к кому-нибудь в гости.
Ozhegov: навестить - посетить, намереваясь пробыть недолго.
Kuznetsov: навестить - прийти или приехать куда-л., к кому-л. на некоторое время, побывать где-л., у кого-л.


----------



## nizzebro

It is interesting that навестить, as well as наведываться, has a stem with the sense of 'to know' ('вед/вест'). I'm sure that  long time ago this notion was equal to 'seeing' - not only in Russian. And, in this case, it is very similar to 'visit', which has it 'vis', uh? Just come and see, to know the news about that person. Still, as GCRaistlin said, it means to visit people only - and implies some cordiality towards that person.
I have no idea of the origin of the word посетить, still the meaning is indeed more related to the actor, as GCRaistlin noted, and it is more formal, as Maroseika said. It means just to come to that place and spend some time there, which is often assumed being just a part of a sequence of other acts (посетить Париж), or it may be something done in a regular manner (посетить (своего) врача/больного).

Alternatively, in everyday speech, motion verbs and the habitual 'to be' are things widely used:
Я хочу съездить к своему отцу в Уфу.
Михаил бывает у моей бабушки три раза в неделю.


----------



## Vovan

*lucylinguist,* "посетить" is more like "to attend", and it has a formal tint to it:
_посещать лекции - to attend (the) lectures_​"Навестить" (syn.: проведать) means "to pay a visit to someone you know (and haven't seen long enough to want to say hi)":
_"Внуки меня давно не навещали", - посетовала женщина._​One wouldn't normally use "навестить" in relation to their family member who was admitted to hospital only yesterday, but a friend of theirs (with whom they haven't met for quite some time) well might do.
_Не желаешь навестить больного? _(also humourously)​


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> I'm sure that long time ago this notion was equal to 'seeing'


The verbs "ведать" and "видеть" are etymologically related anyway ("ведать" just goes back to the perfect PIE form of the same verb).


----------



## Okkervil

Vovan said:


> One wouldn't normally use "навестить" in relation to their family member who was admitted to hospital only yesterday, but a friend of theirs (with whom they haven't met for quite some time) well might do.


 Это не так. _Навестить_ его можно хоть через пару часов, хоть на следующий день, хоть через месяц. И глаголы _навестить, зайти к_ звучат более естественно, чем _посетить_, который возможен, но требует некоторого контекстуального обоснования. Просто так вы вряд ли произнесете "Я посещу тебя завтра".


lucylinguist said:


> She says that *посети́ть* is used only for visiting PLACES, not people.


 Она права -- студенту не стоит на начальном этапе забивать голову тонкими различиями между синонимами, это не главное.  А следуя её простому правилу, вы в большинстве случаев легко сделаете правильный выбор.

*Посети́ть *и* навести́ть  *близки по значению, но у них разная этимология (один среди прочего уходит корнями к "побыть гостем у кого-л., чего-л", другой -- к "веять, навевать, принести что-л."), отсюда их способность передавать оттенки смысла.

*Посещать *можно как места, так и (реже)людей (например, нотариуса, врача, любовницу, Рабиновича в его офисе и т.п.).

*Навещать *можно как людей, так и (реже) места.

_"Блажен, кто посетил сей мир в его минуты роковые". (Тютчев)
"И навестим поля пустые. Леса, недавно столь густые. И берег, милый для меня". (Пушкин)_


----------



## Awwal12

Okkervil said:


> другой -- к "веять, навевать, принести что-л."


-вест-/-вед- (<< *weyd-, ср. wit, video и пр.) is entirely unrelated to -вей- (<< *h₂weh₁-, ср. ветер, wehen и пр.).
-сет- goes back to the PIE root with the approximate meaning "to become one's own (fellow)", being a cognate to свой, свояк, свёкор etc.


----------



## Vovan

Okkervil said:


> _Навестить_ его можно хоть через пару часов, хоть на следующий день, хоть через месяц.


Конечно, можно (но при условии, что разрешат _посетить _ ). Но я не об этом писал, а о вероятности использования определенными людьми слова "навестить" в определенной ситуации. Если близким все равно или ситуация у больного не очень серьезная, то и навещать его на следующий день необязательно (т.е. слово не будет употреблено). Если всё наоборот (и, к примеру, разрешены не только посещения, но и возможность сидеть с больным), то до некоторой степени формальное по своему смыслу "навестить" прозвучит странновато. При этом в случае с другом, который не видел больного какое-то время, такое употребление возможно в любом случае, т.к. может трактоваться без привязки к больничной ситуации.



Okkervil said:


> И глаголы _навестить, зайти к_ звучат более естественно, чем _посетить_, который возможен, но требует некоторого контекстуального обоснования. Просто так вы вряд ли произнесете "Я посещу тебя завтра".


Это тоже мне адресовано?


----------



## angry_ravioli

Честно говоря, любое _посетить_ в отношении человека у меня вызывает либо какие-то ироничные коннотации (например, ученику, который долго не был в школе, учитель может сказать: "Ну наконец-то ты нас соизволил посетить", что будет выражать сарказм и сомнение учителя в том, что ученик отсутствовал по уважительной причине), либо больничные. Но я бы в любом случае этот глагол не стал бы использовать, даже говоря о больнице, поскольку мы посещаем не больницу, а человека.

Возвращаясь к первому сообщению, я бы сказал так:

Я хочу съездить к отцу в Уфу. 
Михаил приходит / заходит к моей бабушке 3 раза в неделю. 
Навещает бабушку - я бы подумал, что бабушка болеет и он заходит узнать, не нужно ли ей чего и как она вообще. Если же бабушка здорова, а Михаил приходит, чтобы попить чаю и поболтать с ней, то тогда бы сказал то, что написал в пункте 2. 

Когда ты нас наконец* посетишь *? -Для меня это звучит странно и опять же, немного иронично, как в моём примере с учеником выше. 

В любом случае, по-моему, лучше всего использовать глаголы _прийти _или _съездить_.


----------



## Awwal12

angry_ravioli said:


> Честно говоря, любое _посетить_ в отношении человека у меня вызывает либо какие-то ироничные коннотации


Потому что это _формальный_ глагол. В документах он у вас "ироничных коннотаций", полагаю, не вызывает?


----------



## angry_ravioli

Awwal12 said:


> Потому что это _формальный_ глагол. В документах он у вас "ироничных коннотаций", полагаю, не вызывает?


Правильно полагаете.


----------



## lucylinguist

A big thank you everyone for these new responses!

So I see now (in entry #8) that my conclusion was WRONG in #7 (I can't seem to edit that entry, to add a footnote to this effect).

I THINK that I now understand the following:
*посети́ть* _can_ be used for visiting people, not just places (#8) but it is a more formal word, like "to attend" (#10/11) - which is why it may sound sarcastic when used in the context of an informal visit to a friend (#8/16/17/18). It implies that the visit has a specific reason/purpose (#13) and a shorter duration (#9).
*навести́ть *implies a visit to a person you already know, such as a friend (#10), and it may last for some time (#9). This visit can be natural/spontaneous, for no specific reason (#13), although sometimes* прийти *and *съездить* sound more natural (#16). And in some poetic/literary contexts, it can even be used for visiting _places_! (#13)

Anyway, given my not-(yet-)very-advanced level in Russian, then Okkervil I will follow your excellent advice in #13 (which is the same advice as my teacher's - but now I understand why!). So in my personal situation as a learner of Russian, then as a general rule, I will use* посети́ть* for places and* навести́ть* for people, which means that I will be right in the great majority of cases. And I will focus on the nuances of alternative possibilities later!

Thanks again everyone and I hope that I'm closer to understanding this time.


----------



## nizzebro

lucylinguist said:


> *навести́ть *implies a visit to a person you already know, such as a friend (#10), and it may last for some time (#9). This visit can be natural/spontaneous, for no specific reason (#13), although sometimes* прийти *and *съездить* sound more natural (#16).


Plus the important note #4  (GCRaistlin): навестить rather assumes that it is not your first visit.
Also, you do it on your own will. You wouldn't use this verb if you are invited to at specified time (except account of schedule as in the hospital case), but only if you are welcome anytime and it's been a while since then (again, except the sick and those who need your care every day).
Yup, 'welcome anytime' is probably the key to навестить.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Посетить знакомого, друга, больного is quite normal, but sounds more formal than навестить.


Both verbs are quite interchangeable, as contextually it may be not as formal:
“Меня сегодня Муза посетила —
Посетила, так немного посидела и ушла!”
while «навестить» would be just as possible here.


----------



## kwak22

У этих действий разная цель.
Навещают, чтобы обменяться впечатлениями.
Посещают, чтобы сделать дело или унести воспоминание.
Если вы ездили в Уфу, чтобы познакомиться с отцом, то вы можете сказать, что его посетили.
Точно так же можно посетить какую-нибудь знаменитость.


----------



## Awwal12

kwak22 said:


> Навещают, чтобы обменяться впечатлениями.


Это у вас что-то идиолектное.
Знакомых в больнице вполне себе навещают.


----------



## kwak22

и навещают, и посещают.
Поддержать, обменяться впечатлениями, выразить участие... Это вещи из одного ряда.


----------



## mariopep

можно использовать и то и другое. Навестить - используется в контексте, если вы, например, ухаживаете за больным.
Посещают  - ходить в школу, университет


----------



## nizzebro

kwak22 said:


> Точно так же можно посетить какую-нибудь знаменитость.


Если вы о знаменитых людях, то только если ваше положение по отношению к этому лицу позволяет это.
Иначе можно только "нанести визит".
Достопримечательность - да, можно посетить. Или могилу знаменитости, если она открыта для посещений.

Вообще я бы сказал, что внутренний смысл объекта глагола "посетить" - это всё-таки скорее место. И если мы говорим "посетил своего  отца", то подразумеваем - "посетил дом своего  отца".


----------



## lucylinguist

Question for a MODERATOR please (about this thread навести́ть/посети́ть):
When I search on WordReference "посети́ть" (with an accent), only the dictionary definition appears.
I have to search for "посетить" (without accent) for this thread to appear too - and yet there is an accent in the thread title!
(My apologies if this is not the right place to be reporting a technical issue - I couldn't see another button.)


----------

